# will my tiger barb's fins grow back?



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a tiger barb that has been beat up on and I'm concerned that his dorsal fin won't grow back because there is a white spike protruding from it. Is it just growth or something worse? I have been medicating with melafix and aquarium salts with frequent water changes


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I had a platy whose caudal fin was ripped off by my betta (had to separate them after that). She grew several white/clearish spikes, but they grew for quite a while. Unfortunately, she died soon after... However, her fin did look like it was growing back, so my guess is that the white spike is one of the rays that hold the fin's webbing together. It will probably grow back as long as you continue to keep the water clean and keep the fish calm and happy, assuming that the poor thing doesn't get beaten up again. Good luck, and I hope he gets better!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks, I added 2 baby tiger barbs to the tank to complete the school and now everyone seems to leave him alone. He eats just as much as the others, he just looks a little beat up


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Filling out the school should minimize incidents like this in the future, so it's good that you did that. It's excellent that he's eating, too! Sounds like he'll be OK. 

Oh, and make sure that you have plenty of hiding places in there. Lots of plants for them to hide in will help to keep aggression down. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah I have a few fake plants that I have loosley grouped together on one side of the tank, its enough for him to hide in, but I think he will be ok as long as I keep on the medication


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Barbs need to be in schools of 6+ for each species... but you can't really do that in a 20g tank. It's possible that when they get older they may become more aggressive.

I've read that a little increase in temperature and a little aquarium salt can help heal fins. (If you have live plants I wouldn't add salt though.)


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a fern in the tank, but I took it out so I could add the salt. But I can't tell if he is getting better so I'm thinking of just putting him in an isolated tank or segmenting my 20 gal for a short time.


----------

